
Is it unethical to have kids in the era of climate change - cdvonstinkpot
https://qz.com/1029010/is-it-unethical-to-have-kids-in-the-era-of-climate-change-a-philosophy-professor-explains
======
lazyasciiart
What a superficial article, doesn't even bring up the way having children
_affects_ climate change and the environment.

------
WheelsAtLarge
The answer is no. There have always been existential issues for humans. One
that comes to mind right away is the Black Death in 14th century Europe. I
don't see why climate change makes a difference now. Unfortunately, for them,
it will be our grandkids that will have to figure out how to move forward.

~~~
SerLava
I agree that it's probably not unethical. But during the past, the human
population was actually too low, creating instability and suffering. At some
point it may become too high, or may have already become too high. It really
depends on where that floating equilibrium is.

------
evervevdww221
When I watch documentaries about Syria war, or North Korea, I always think I
would never give birth to a child under those conditions.

~~~
warsharks
i dont even need to go that far, looking closer to home there are plenty of
reasons, imagining i had a partner who made around the same as me could we
afford for one of us to quit work to look after the kid? no, could we afford
to pay someone to look after it? no, even affording the extra costs of
supporting a non working human being like food and clothes etc would put
incredible strain on the financial situation.

of course in that situation there would be a ton of benefits i could claim
that would make it more affordable but why should i expect other people to pay
out for my desire to have a child i cant afford?

------
nhumrich
I mean look at it this way... If no one had kids, then we would wipe out the
human race, which itself is unethical. So if having kids was unethical, then
it would also be ethical. A philosophical paradox. Having kids can never be
considered unethical in a macro point of view.

~~~
schoen
> If no one had kids, then we would wipe out the human race, which itself is
> unethical.

Not everyone agrees with that intuition.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Benatar](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Benatar)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antinatalism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antinatalism)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voluntary_Human_Extinction_Mov...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voluntary_Human_Extinction_Movement)

[https://www.amazon.com/Every-Cradle-Grave-Rethinking-
Suicide...](https://www.amazon.com/Every-Cradle-Grave-Rethinking-
Suicide/dp/0989697290)

~~~
bykovich2
Do _you_ take David Benatar seriously?

~~~
schoen
I haven't read his book yet, but I'm about to read Sarah Perry's.

------
gregjor
Depends on your idea of ethics. There's no ethical system everyone agrees on.
Can we call a natural biological function ethical or unethical?

------
warsharks
no more so than having kids you cant afford to properly support

------
throwawaymanbot
No. There have to be survivors.

